# Boeing 767



## oldman (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful picture of a Boeing 767 on takeoff before United merged with Continental. This is the plane that I flew before my retirement. Next to it is the cockpit or flight deck. The third picture is a B-767 landing. Man, how I miss flying the big birds. These planes almost flew themselves.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice photos.  The only thing scarier to me than being a pilot is being an air traffic controller.  

Have you ever been on the A380?  I've flown on it twice. But I'm still waiting for enough airmiles to fly upstairs in the posh seats.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful photos Oldman, must be exciting flying those big birds!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2015)

Great pictures, oldman and even greater when I don't have to be on one.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful aircraft.


----------



## oldman (Feb 15, 2015)

I have never flown on an Airbus A-380 or a United Dreamliner, which is the Boeing 787. Flying the B-787 is definitely on my bucket list. A lot of the 767's had Pratt & Whitney engines on them and also GE engines. I always preferred the GE engine over the P&W, but at the top of my list is the Rolls Royce, which is much quieter. The RR engine has also been involved in few incidents than other engines. The 787 really does fly itself, or so I have been told by the pilots that have flown them. My overall favorite plane is the Boeing 747-800, which I have never flown it as a pilot, but have as a passenger. It gives the best ride of any of the Boeing's that I have ever flown in as a pilot or passenger.


----------

